# Illness or common Injuries in Municipalities



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Most common injury for me are these sandals, they cause my feet rubbing injuries and then the fly's get into those and next thing that happens is serious infections. 

Second one that gets me every time I would come back here is loose bowls... it could be the hot peppers or eating off the beaten path... and out and about forgetting the toilet paper and then lack of TP in the malls or smaller spots, no running water.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Most common injury for me are these sandals, they cause my feet rubbing injuries and then the fly's get into those and next thing that happens is serious infections.
> 
> Second one that gets me every time I would come back here is loose bowls... it could be the hot peppers or eating off the beaten path... and out and about forgetting the toilet paper and then lack of TP in the malls or smaller spots, no running water.


don't eat shell fish unless from a top restaurant. shellfish are filter feeders and the rivers and bays are horribly polluted. only eat from areas in pristine condition, eg Boracay

take some imodium tablets with you


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Shell fish*

Gavison great point... they have small butter shell clams (Laguna de Bay) that cause me distress, it's happened to me several times I feel like i'm dieing it's so bad but the local citizens seem to be okay with it they don't get sick they have the digestive system that can handle it.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Gavison great point... they have small butter shell clams (Laguna de Bay) that cause me distress, it's happened to me several times I feel like i'm dieing it's so bad but the local citizens seem to be okay with it they don't get sick they have the digestive system that can handle it.


I agree, last time I had a serious bought of the runs it was shortly after eating "fresh" oysters at a beach outing! I keep a supply of loperamide (local remedy) and pepto bismal/pink bismuth (shipped in via balikbayan box).


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Another thing, on the loperamide. The local dosages are HALF of what we are accustomed to use at home. I do the same, always have an emergency supply of loperamide on hand when travelling throughout the country. I made the mistake of having some grilled clams in Dumaguete and got a mild case of food poisoning from it. To this day that particular dish makes my stomach squeemish.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Clams...a pattern*

Seems to be a pattern here with clams, they can be deadly, I too had this same issue but with fresh water clams or small butter clams they normally feed these to the ducks but they also sell on the side of the road or I can actually pick them in the back.

I had some serious issues when I was working in the US and then here on my visits, It felt like I was gonna die once time and severe pains and loose bowls, I have had several boughts and one recently at a birthday party for a group of fishermen friends, it lasted a couple of days and I had to take Lopermide, I won't do this anymore because I have built up a tolerance but had to take the Lopermide I was hurting, pains again, I recovered fast though.

I wasn't able to recover so fast from eating shell-fish in the past and had to see the Doctor a visiting lady OFW had passed away around this same time, she took a cheaper medication and tried to save money, after hearing that I took everything the Doctor recommended, I actually had to take another medication and that ran me 50 peso's a pop and it took 6 tries to get my normal along with at least 6 Gatorade's.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

One thing that I learned a long time ago was to have a personal medical kit with me always. 

Dad was a fireman, and would be stuck at the station for 24 hour shifts. If he needed something, he would have it in his locker. This thinking saved me more than once when I was stuck sitting on a corner in my ambulance, or deployed in the sticks with my disaster team.

So when I started working here in KSA, all I really needed to add to my kit was TP, since that seems to be rarer than gold around here. Anything made of paper is used.

I have the following things in my kit: Loperamide (Immodium), Ranitidine (Antacid), Gas-X, Tums/Rolaids, assorted allergy meds to include Benedryl for allergic reactions, sinus spray, pain meds of various types/strengths, toilet paper, Preparation H gel with the witchhazel in it, and wipes.

Now that I'm married to my Pinoy Pharmacist, I've added antibiotics, as well.

Oh, and when we go out, *sealed* bottled water, with no ice helps, too.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> One thing that I learned a long time ago was to have a personal medical kit with me always.
> 
> Dad was a fireman, and would be stuck at the station for 24 hour shifts. If he needed something, he would have it in his locker. This thinking saved me more than once when I was stuck sitting on a corner in my ambulance, or deployed in the sticks with my disaster team.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea! What does witchhazel do?


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty much it "cools" the "burn" when you have done too much wiping and you are now raw down there. Witch hazel is an astringent, if that helps any. It burns like a blowtorch when it first goes on, but then cools down nicely.

We're talking old-time medicine from over 50 years ago.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the most common injury depends entirely upon where you live:

Metro-Manila - smog induced asthma
Angelese - embarrassing groin rash
Peurto Galera - drowning
Clark - golfers elbow
Basilan - kidnap related injuries
Tagaytay on a weekend - car accident
Ifugao - backpacker conversation stress
Batanes - Taiwanese fishing vessel collision
Palawan - Chinese Naval vessel collision

etc.


----------

